# Meet the newest Macabre thing...



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

This is my new kitten, foisted upon me by my wife and children. As the foistee, I got final naming rights. My kids were coming up with some god-awful names, like "shoelace", etc.

After a day without a name, I found what to call her. Animals in my house get 2 names: an everyday name and a "proper" (usually silly) name.

Common Name: Jenny
Full Name: _Je Ne Sais Quoi_ (Fr. I don't know what)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Awwww. She's adorable!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Gotta love a kitten! Cute stuff.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sh'e beautiful, and I love the name "Jenny".


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

She's a cute little thing-I like the marks on her face.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

She's a doll, and I love her boogers. I know what you mean about two names. We seldom call our animals by their given names. They some how pick up new ones over the years, which confuses the neighbors. "You're calling her Weathers? I thought her name was Abby?" Abby=Abbygale=Gale=Gale Weathers (from Scream)=Weathers. I know you will love your new kitty, even if she was foisted upon you.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lol. what a cutie! she looks incredibly unique.

when the first picture came up, i was thinking of the name 'muncher' she looks like she's chewing on the cords. LOL

congrats on the new skitty kitty!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

She's adorable, she has that Charlie Chaplin thing goin' on.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, tcass, I had to go back and look at the picture again to see what you were talking about

Our dog has a similar dark line under her nose - we sometimes call her "Miss Pierre" because of it:jol:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Aww how sweet, and a perfect name!! Shoelace? Wth? Je ne sais quoi, I love that!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Kittens are a primal good. Life without kittens would be cheaper, meaner, and less fun.


----------

